# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته ی های تاپ ریاضی و فیزیک

## sina a

سلام
در رشته های ریاضی و فیزیک به نظر شما کدومشون بهترینن از لحاز بازار کار و پذیرش گرفتن؟

----------


## -AMiN-

درامد بستگی داره....
نرم افزار بیشترین بیکار رو داره ولی اونایی که توش حرفی واسه گفتن دارن درامد خیلی عالی دارن !
مکانیک و برق و عمران و معماری و نرم افزار رشته های خوبن ولی برق و عمران و معماری خیلی دانشجو داره ... نرم افزار هم خیلی دانشجو داره ولی دانشجوهای کاربلدش بسیار کمن مکانیک هم میشه گفت تقریبا یکی از بهتریناس اگه بهترین نباشه !

----------


## Mr Sky

رشته های مهندسی بجز هوافضا همه برای پذیرش خیلی خوبن و فرقی نمیکنن
.
.
خارج که درآمد همه مهندسی ها خوبه 
.
. ولی تو آمریکا مهندسی شیمی و تفت خیلی بیشتره....نه اینکه بقیه کم باشه
.
.
.
تو ایران  مهندسی که اصلا استخدام نمیشن چه برسه به درآمد...هر کی هم استخدام میشه فوقش  3تومن بگیره....ولی در کل تو ایران مهندسی مکانیک بهتره
.
.
.
اگه مطمعنی که میتونی پذیرش بگیری فقط به میل و علاقت توجه کن چون همه رشته ها خوبن

----------


## ََARMAN

نمیشه گفت کدوم بهتره هر کدوم که علاقه داری تموم شد رفت

----------


## sina a

> درامد بستگی داره....
> نرم افزار بیشترین بیکار رو داره ولی اونایی که توش حرفی واسه گفتن دارن درامد خیلی عالی دارن !
> مکانیک و برق و عمران و معماری و نرم افزار رشته های خوبن ولی برق و عمران و معماری خیلی دانشجو داره ... نرم افزار هم خیلی دانشجو داره ولی دانشجوهای کاربلدش بسیار کمن مکانیک هم میشه گفت تقریبا یکی از بهتریناس اگه بهترین نباشه !


والا من موندم چی کار کنم.چون میخوام بعد کنکور اگ چیزی نیاوردم برم دانشگاه آزاد به خاطر همین دنبال بهترین رشته تو ریاضی و فیزیک میگیرم.اما من وقتی سرچ میکردم هیچ کی تعریفی از مهندسی مکانیک نمیکرد و میگفتن درامدی تو ایران نداره.از یه طرف ویزا بهت نمیدن برای رفتن مخصوصا تو این رشته.حقیقتش من خودم میخواستم اول برم مهندسی مکانیک اما این حرفا رو شنیدم یه مقدار دل زده شدم

----------


## sina a

> نمیشه گفت کدوم بهتره هر کدوم که علاقه داری تموم شد رفت


نه عزیز خیلی ها به خاطر علاقشون رفتن و الان بیکارن به هر حال یه رشته های تاپ دارم یه رشته ی های پایین تر.مسلما رشته های هستن که درامدشون از رشته های دیگ بهتر هس

----------


## broslee

نفرات برتر کونکور رو ببین کدام رشته ها میرن .
این حجت نیست ولی مفید ظن است.

----------


## -AMiN-

> والا من موندم چی کار کنم.چون میخوام بعد کنکور اگ چیزی نیاوردم برم دانشگاه آزاد به خاطر همین دنبال بهترین رشته تو ریاضی و فیزیک میگیرم.اما من وقتی سرچ میکردم هیچ کی تعریفی از مهندسی مکانیک نمیکرد و میگفتن درامدی تو ایران نداره.از یه طرف ویزا بهت نمیدن برای رفتن مخصوصا تو این رشته.حقیقتش من خودم میخواستم اول برم مهندسی مکانیک اما این حرفا رو شنیدم یه مقدار دل زده شدم


اگه میتونی از ایران بری و حتما میری، هوافضا شیمی و نفت و نرم افزار اینا اونور درامد زیادی دارن اونطور که شنیدم !!!ولی توی ایران یکی از شاگردای قدیمی دبیر فیزیکم که فارغ اتحصیل مکانیک امیرکبیره سه سال پیش حدودا شیش و خورده ای از یه شرکت تو تهران میگرفته! نرم افزارم اگه کاربلد باشی از ترم اولت میتونی درامد داشته باشی !!! ولی اینو بگم اگه میخوای ازاد بری زیاد به درامد خوب داشتن فکر نکن...من سال اول دبیرستان برنامه نویسی c++ مینوشتم یه پونزده بیست خط میفروختم به دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد حالا ببین چه وضعیه اونجا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina a

> نفرات برتر کونکور رو ببین کدام رشته ها میرن .
> این حجت نیست ولی مفید ظن است.


با تو جه به پر طرفدار بودن به ترتیب
1-مهندسی برق
2-مهندسی مکانیک
3-مهندسی عمران
4-مهندسی کامپیوتر

----------


## ََARMAN

تو داری میگی واسه پذیرش خوب بازار بیشتر رشته ها اونور خوبه دیگه پس نباس به هر رشته ای رفت

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
رشته های تاپ ریاضی عبارتند از :
1- مهندسی برق شاخه برق قدرت 
2- مهندسی نفت
3- مهندسی عمران
4- مهندسی کامپیوتر
5- مهندسی معماری (با تحقیقات انجام شده)
همینا به ذهنم رسید فعلا
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## biology115

من فکر میکنم مهندسی برق و عمران خیلی اشباع شده 

چون هرکی یه رتبه خوب میاره بلافاصله میره برق ...

----------


## Tzar

> سلام دوست عزیز
> رشته های تاپ ریاضی عبارتند از :
> 1- مهندسی برق شاخه برق قدرت 
> 2- مهندسی نفت
> 3- مهندسی عمران
> 4- مهندسی کامپیوتر
> 5- مهندسی معماری (با تحقیقات انجام شده)
> همینا به ذهنم رسید فعلا
> موفق باشی


هر جور حساب کنی مکانیک بعد برق تاپ تره

----------


## sina a

> اگه میتونی از ایران بری و حتما میری، هوافضا شیمی و نفت و نرم افزار اینا اونور درامد زیادی دارن اونطور که شنیدم !!!ولی توی ایران یکی از شاگردای قدیمی دبیر فیزیکم که فارغ اتحصیل مکانیک امیرکبیره سه سال پیش حدودا شیش و خورده ای از یه شرکت تو تهران میگرفته! نرم افزارم اگه کاربلد باشی از ترم اولت میتونی درامد داشته باشی !!! ولی اینو بگم اگه میخوای ازاد بری زیاد به درامد خوب داشتن فکر نکن...من سال اول دبیرستان برنامه نویسی c++ مینوشتم یه پونزده بیست خط میفروختم به دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد حالا ببین چه وضعیه اونجا


قبول دارم حرف تون رو اما تو دانشگاه خیلی به خود دانشجو بستگی داره که بخونه.اونایی که هیچی حالیشون نیس فقط به خاطر مدرک میرن.به نظر من کامپیوتر(برنامه نویسی) رو میتونی بری کلاس یا انقدر اموزشش تو اینترنت زیاده که میشه یاد گرفت حتی تا سطح پیشرفته.بعد منظور شما مهندسی شیمی هس یا شیمی(محض و کاربردی)؟

----------


## T!G3R

> هر جور حساب کنی مکانیک بعد برق تاپ تره


بله درسته 
میگم که اگر یادم افتار بهشون اضافه میکنم
فقط دوستان 
اینایی که میبینین من در پست قبل شماره گذاری کردم -- الویت بندی نیست 
یعنی فقط نام بردم
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## -AMiN-

> قبول دارم حرف تون رو اما تو دانشگاه خیلی به خود دانشجو بستگی داره که بخونه.اونایی که هیچی حالیشون نیس فقط به خاطر مدرک میرن.به نظر من کامپیوتر(برنامه نویسی) رو میتونی بری کلاس یا انقدر اموزشش تو اینترنت زیاده که میشه یاد گرفت حتی تا سطح پیشرفته.بعد منظور شما مهندسی شیمی هس یا شیمی(محض و کاربردی)؟


مهندسی شیمی منظورمه ...شیمی محض و کاربردی که وضعیتشون ناجوره !

----------


## imaginedragon

برق /عمران/ نرم.افزار /مکانیک 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## sina a

تا الان انتخاباتم دو تا شد یکی مهندسی برق یکی هم مهندسی مکانیک.اما من شنیدم میگن مهندسی برق خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی سخت هس.از لحاط سختی بین مهندسی برق و مهندسی مکانیک کدوم یک سخت تر هس؟

----------


## biology115

> تا الان انتخاباتم دو تا شد یکی مهندسی برق یکی هم مهندسی مکانیک.اما من شنیدم میگن مهندسی برق خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی سخت هس.از لحاط سختی بین مهندسی برق و مهندسی مکانیک کدوم یک سخت تر هس؟


داداش اینو بخون :

http://www.shomaokhabar.com/news/details/7a7e993c-f751-40f0-9e08-6a250f2e7e91/مهندسان-برق-کمترین-فرصت-شغلی-را-در-کشور-دارند

----------


## biology115

در ضمن احسان رضایی (هم اسم خودم  :Yahoo (4): ) که در سال 90 رتبه تک رقمی شده بود

امسال تجربی کنکور داد و رفت شهیدبهشتی داروسازی

فکر کنم مکانیک خونده بود ...

----------


## sina a

دیگ موندم چی کار کنم؟؟؟!!

----------


## biology115

> دیگ موندم چی کار کنم؟؟؟!!


والا میل خودته ، بالاخره باید در مورد یه رشته اطلاع داشته باشی ...

به نظر من نفت خوبه

ولی در مورد بازار کارش اطلاعی ندارم

خیلیا ازش تعریف میکنن ...

----------


## biology115

عمران هم دولتیش رو خبر ندارم

ولی آزادش بیا ببین چه خبره ...

----------


## Mr Sky

> والا میل خودته ، بالاخره باید در مورد یه رشته اطلاع داشته باشی ...
> 
> به نظر من نفت خوبه
> 
> ولی در مورد بازار کارش اطلاعی ندارم
> 
> خیلیا ازش تعریف میکنن ...


نفت یکی از بدترین رشته های ریاضی هست
.
.
حقوق کسایی که سر کار عملیاتی هستن بالا هست اونم حدود 6 تومن
.
استخدام شدنشم در حال حاضر خیلی سخته....کارشم که افتضاح.6 ماه دور از خانواده تو گرما  :Yahoo (21): 
.
.مهندسی کشتی خیلی بهتره..استخدامش که به احتمال 90 درصد استخدامی و حقوقشم از 5 تومن شروع میشه و تا 20 تومن هم میره..تمام کشور های خارجی رو هم میگردی..ولی کارش مثل نفت دهن سرویس کن هست :Yahoo (21): 
.
.
به طور خلاصه مهندسی کشتی صد برابر بهتر از نفته :Yahoo (13):

----------


## biology115

> نفت یکی از بدترین رشته های ریاضی هست
> .
> .
> حقوق کسایی که سر کار عملیاتی هستن بالا هست اونم حدود 6 تومن
> .
> استخدام شدنشم در حال حاضر خیلی سخته....کارشم که افتضاح.6 ماه دور از خانواده تو گرما 
> .
> .مهندسی کشتی خیلی بهتره..استخدامش که به احتمال 90 درصد استخدامی و حقوقشم از 5 تومن شروع میشه و تا 20 تومن هم میره..تمام کشور های خارجی رو هم میگردی..ولی کارش مثل نفت دهن سرویس کن هست
> .
> ...


پس با این اوضاع و احوال باید فاتحه رشته های ریاضی رو خوند !!!!!

رحم الله من یقرا فاتحه مع صلوات

----------


## Mr Sky

> پس با این اوضاع و احوال باید فاتحه رشته های ریاضی رو خوند !!!!!
> 
> 
> *رحم الله من یقرا فاتحه مع صلوات*


رشته های مهندسی واسه کسی خوبه که
.
خدای ریاضی باشه + خدای خلاقیت

----------


## biology115

> رشته های مهندسی واسه کسی خوبه که
> .
> خدای ریاضی باشه + خدای خلاقیت


که معمولا این جور افراد میرن خارج ...

----------


## Mr Sky

> که معمولا این جور افراد میرن خارج ...


نه....معمولا رشته های ریاضی خارج رفتن که راحته 
.
.
اینجور افراد حتی تو ایرانم وضعشون از n تا پزشک هم بهتره :Yahoo (15):

----------


## imaginedragon

زیاد به حرف مردم و وضعیت جامعه اعتماد نکن که هر سال همه چی عوض میشه و بعدا خودت حسرت میخوری که.چرا اوني که علاقه داشتی نرفتي

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## biology115

> زیاد به حرف مردم و وضعیت جامعه اعتماد نکن که هر سال همه چی عوض میشه و بعدا خودت حسرت میخوری که.چرا اوني که علاقه داشتی نرفتي
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


موافقم علاقه خیلی مهمه ، ولی شرایط کاری هم مهمتر ...

----------


## imaginedragon

> موافقم علاقه خیلی مهمه ، ولی شرایط کاری هم مهمتر ...


اونم مهمه ولی ایران خیلی داغونه ( امنیت شغلی وجود نداره )  به چیزی نميتوني 100 درصد اطمینان داشته باشی ممکنه همون رشته ای که فک میکنی خوبه 4 سال بعد ی رشته ديگه جاشو بگيره

----------


## biology115

> اونم مهمه ولی ایران خیلی داغونه ( امنیت شغلی وجود نداره )  به چیزی نميتوني 100 درصد اطمینان داشته باشی ممکنه همون رشته ای که فک میکنی خوبه 4 سال بعد ی رشته ديگه جاشو بگيره


خب اینم هست ، میگفتن یه زمانی رشته پرستاری رو مسخره میکردن ولی الان

همه دربدر دنبال پرستاری هستن ...

----------


## imaginedragon

> خب اینم هست ، میگفتن یه زمانی رشته پرستاری رو مسخره میکردن ولی الان
> 
> همه دربدر دنبال پرستاری هستن ...


آره دقیقا همینه ... سعی کنید با نظرات مردم مثل باد حرکت نکنید خودتون برید تحقیق کنید روزنامه.هارو چک کنید ببنيد وضعیت کار اون رشته خاصتون چطوريه چارت دروسش رو ببينيد و ...

----------


## arghazavi

برق مکانیک عمران و اینا ملت میرن الان

فرستاده شده از SM-G361Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## GUST

:Yahoo (114): یعنی به قدری اعصابم خرد شده که میخوام سرمو بزارم جلوی تریلی 
هرکسی یک چیزی میگه! معلم هندسه خودم فردوسی ریاضی کاربردی خونده بود سال سوم گفت هیچ فرقی بین فردوسی و آزاد نداره فقط اونجا پول میدی اینجا نه! از اونور امروز یکی از دانشجو های آزاد میگفت یکسال موندن واسه فردوسی ارزششو داره! 
یکی از همکلاسی هام میگفت نه ارزش نداره!  :Yahoo (114): من امسال میرم 
از اینور شرایط افتضاح مهندسی که همه عین مرغ وایستادن توی صف از هر دانشگاهی که از نظام مهندسی پروژه بگیرن! (طرح پویا)
از خیر تدریس فیزیک هم گذشتم! یکی رو دیدم علم و صنعت فیزیک خونده بود انصراف داده بود برای دندان گفت بهترین استاد علم و صنعت گفت انصراف بده برو تجربی اینجا چیزی در نمیاد!!
واقعا گیججججججججججججججججججججججج  ججججج شدم!به معنای واقعی کلمه ...

----------

